# Pre-Hamm Edinburgh meet



## Hamish (Jun 17, 2007)

after a pm from pawel i thought it might be a good idea for those near the edinburgh area to get together for a few pints and talking rubbish, not restricted to those going to hamm anyone who fancies going are more than welcome.
as for drinks during the week i am not thinking we go for a session and need to miss work just a few sociables :whistling2:

anyway put your mark on the poll if you fancy meeting up and we will get it together to meet up.


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

It would depend when (which date) for me :roll:.


----------



## Hamish (Jun 17, 2007)

i chose a tuesday as its not a student night in edinburgh but tbh i can make it any time so if you have a preferance state a date or dates and we will work something out

regards 

james


----------



## rotty (Sep 24, 2007)

Not going to Hamm 

but would still meet for a drink :beer8: :lol2:

Alan


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

no idea about hamm yet but dont mind meeting up ether can meet anyday


----------



## Hamish (Jun 17, 2007)

looks like most can meet any day so its up to you lucy (intravenous) pick a date and then we can think of a venue.


----------



## biophile (Jan 18, 2008)

as James said, it doesn't make me a big difference which day of a week, but i thiok friday isn't best choice, as it tends to be busy day in a pubs, and we want to be able to talk then drink, right?

Lucy, if i understand well, you will be not available in some period, right?
what dates don't suit you?

me would prefere anytime but 08-18 February

i'm sure we can find suitable time for everybody

it looks like at least five of us already... nice

btw, shouldn't that kind of pool be multichoice? if it's possible...


----------



## Hamish (Jun 17, 2007)

i hit the wrong button on the poll but we all get the idea :lol2:

if lucy picks a date outside of 8-18th feb then we can meet up and if she is quick we may get more than 1 meet before hamm


----------



## unrealjill (Aug 17, 2007)

i'm not going to hamm but i'd be up for meeting some edinburgh herpers. not bothered with dates so whenever suits everyone else i'll appear


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

im gonna say wednesday


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

Andy b 1 said:


> im gonna say wednesday


... you live in London :roll:?

I'll think about dates. Who all is planning on going and what exactly are we planning on doing?


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

only got my garter snake now intill i get bk in to snakes but al come along but al be the youngest lol

where in edinburgh do the edinburgh people live as in what area


----------



## unrealjill (Aug 17, 2007)

i'm off mayfield road, not quite at blackford.


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

are we planning daytime or evening...?


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

Nobody :roll:?


----------



## unrealjill (Aug 17, 2007)

i know evening works better for me but can usually fit in with most plans. maybe early evening would be best for the first one


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

yeah think early evening would be best depends if its for a coffee tea what ever then ok day time but if its for a pint in the pub then night time lol am not into drinking during the day


----------



## biophile (Jan 18, 2008)

i think that around 8pm should be ok for first meeting
write what do you think about it...


----------



## Petsnakes (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi James,

I'd be interested in meeting up pretty much any evening during the week from 7pm - 10pm.

Can you make it someplace where there is plenty of parking? lol

Bye for now,

Jim


----------



## Hamish (Jun 17, 2007)

hey guys,

date for the meet is febuary 20th 7pm at the Craggs pub on dalkeith road its opposite the commie pool and has a car park for those that drive, and if you get either the 30 or 33 LRT bus then they stop right outside the pub


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

can we not meet at a pub more into town than that as i hate the crags


----------



## Hamish (Jun 17, 2007)

adamntitch said:


> can we not meet at a pub more into town than that as i hate the crags


 :lol2: no probs the other venue can be the beehive in the grassmarket as it also has parking outside it and seats inside it


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

thats fine lol easyer for me to get to


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

oooh I am a student out Embra way, might be interested....



Petsnakes said:


> Hi James,
> 
> I'd be interested in meeting up pretty much any evening during the week from 7pm - 10pm.
> 
> ...


Jim! I did not know you were on here.
(its Gayle, btw  )


----------



## Petsnakes (Nov 11, 2007)

iiisecondcreep said:


> oooh I am a student out Embra way, might be interested....
> 
> Jim! I did not know you were on here.
> (its Gayle, btw  )



Hi Gayle,

Yeah, I'm a newbie. Just joined in November.

The Beehive sounds good to me.

See you there if you are going.

Bye for now,

Jim


----------



## unrealjill (Aug 17, 2007)

So Beehive on the 20th and 7pm. Look forward to it


----------



## Hamish (Jun 17, 2007)

so final place and date/time is beehive, grassmarket feb 20th 7pm i will be there and pissed by 10pm so if you dont get there early i will just dribble nonsense then fall asleep :whistling2:


----------



## unrealjill (Aug 17, 2007)

Hamish said:


> so final place and date/time is beehive, grassmarket feb 20th 7pm i will be there and pissed by 10pm so if you dont get there early i will just dribble nonsense then fall asleep :whistling2:


LOL thats fine.... I'll have a couple of pints and doze off too. Oh the mortifying shame of it - getting chucked out on a week night for sleeping :blush: Sounds like a good night though :lol2:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

lol and al still be the youngest there


----------



## biophile (Jan 18, 2008)

at least some news
time and date suits me as well
if no accidents, see you there!
and James, thanks for finalizing this poll...


----------



## Hamish (Jun 17, 2007)

biophile said:


> at least some news
> time and date suits me as well
> if no accidents, see you there!
> and James, thanks for finalizing this poll...


its no probs i just needed another excuse to go out drinking :lol2:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

adamntitch said:


> lol and al still be the youngest there


Not if I show up, old man : victory:


----------

